# Looking To Buy Some Rats!! - Lancaster/Harrisburg PA



## Madskull00

Hi everyone! I am looking to buy some new rat friends. I have been looking for months and have found nothing good near my area. So, I came on here in hopes that I may find some rats I could possibly buy or adopt soon! This is what I want in the rats:1. They need to be tame/friendly. No aggression.2. I would like males.3. One needs to be lazy and a lap-rat. The other may be more curious and more energetic, but still enjoying being touched/picked up.4. I live in Harrisburg, PA, so it needs to be closer than a hour from there. (Unless you can ship rats?)That's about it! Let me know if you think you have some rats I may like!


----------



## PaigeRose

Hello! Check out the NE PA Rat Breeders/Owners FB group. The group is run by Totez for Realz Rattery, they have a lot available always so you could check them out too! I think Philly Rat Rescue and Rat Chick Rescue might have a few fosters out that way. 

http://totesforrealzrattery.weebly.com/

They are located in Tamaqua, not sure how far that is from you but they may be willing to travel.


----------



## Kitterpuss

If you're getting young rats it may be difficult to tell if they are lazy lap rats until they are older as most young 'uns are energetic and curious, and don't settle down until later.


----------



## Madskull00

Kitterpuss said:


> If you're getting young rats it may be difficult to tell if they are lazy lap rats until they are older as most young 'uns are energetic and curious, and don't settle down until later.


Thanks for letting me know! I don't really mind the age, as long as they have great personalities. (Though it would be nice to have rats that will be will with me for a few years. So not really old ones.)


----------



## Kitterpuss

Once you get your new rats, bonding with them and working on increasing their confidence with you and their environment will mean you can get the best out of your ratties little personalities. They all have their individual little quirks that sometimes aren't obvious until you have owned them for a while. 
A great breeder will breed for personality over markings, and socialise the rats before adopting them out, but that doesn't mean all other rats are a lost cause. 
I highly recommend reading RatDaddys Immersion sticky in the behavior forum. Its a really great method for taming your rats and helping them understand you are a friend  He owned an amazingly social and intelligent rat called FuzzyRat. She came from a feeder bin, proving that wonderful little personalities can come from unlikely places. Good luck finding your rats!


----------



## Madskull00

PaigeRose said:


> Hello! Check out the NE PA Rat Breeders/Owners FB group. The group is run by Totez for Realz Rattery, they have a lot available always so you could check them out too! I think Philly Rat Rescue and Rat Chick Rescue might have a few fosters out that way. http://totesforrealzrattery.weebly.com/They are located in Tamaqua, not sure how far that is from you but they may be willing to travel.


 Yeah..that seems to far..any other ideas?They have to be pretty local, and I already checked our humane places and craigslist. Nothing so far..this is so frustrating. I have been looking for new rats for months now! Everyone I contact, doesn't respond, or suddenly stopped contacting me.


----------



## Madskull00

Kitterpuss said:


> Once you get your new rats, bonding with them and working on increasing their confidence with you and their environment will mean you can get the best out of your ratties little personalities. They all have their individual little quirks that sometimes aren't obvious until you have owned them for a while. A great breeder will breed for personality over markings, and socialise the rats before adopting them out, but that doesn't mean all other rats are a lost cause. I highly recommend reading RatDaddys Immersion sticky in the behavior forum. Its a really great method for taming your rats and helping them understand you are a friend  He owned an amazingly social and intelligent rat called FuzzyRat. She came from a feeder bin, proving that wonderful little personalities can come from unlikely places. Good luck finding your rats!


Thanks. Luck is what I need! I can't find anything local and those that are never contact me!


----------



## Hagguu

I think you are being too specific, my boys are still young and won't sit still to be petted for 2 minutes! But half of the fun is actually bonding with them. It's an amazing feeling to have a rat that didn't think anything of you start to come up to the cage door and greet you every morning and beg to be out of the cage just to spend some time crawling around you, taking food out of your hands and playing. If you can, I would suggest adoption, you may not find exactly what you're looking for, but these guys will do anything to make you happy  you just got to earn it, and that makes it so much better.


----------



## Kitterpuss

Well said!


----------



## PaigeRose

You could always look for feeder breeders in your area. I live near Philly, theres tons of rats on CL all the time here. But if youre limited to an area, check pet stores and ask to see rats that have just come in.


----------



## Hagguu

And madskull, what happened to your old 2 girls?


----------



## Hagguu

The ones you got like may this year? With the sniffles or something?


----------

